# Best way to lift a big dog



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> While I've shared my family with goldens since I was 10, I don't know that I've ever found a great way to lift them or give them a boost that didn't seem to cause some discomfort for the dog or me (although, that could just be my weakling upper arm strength). Fergus is getting HUGE, but he is too young to be leaping in and out of my SUV. I want to make sure I don't hurt him unintentionally.
> 
> How do you lift your golden? Where do you put your arms/hands?
> 
> ...


I teach all my dogs "toes up". They put their front feet up (on the tub, on the grooming table, into the van, whatever) and then I just boost their butt. My hand goes under the tail and supports the pelvis.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

when lifting Sam into my boyfriend's truck which is too high for him to just jump into, my bf will put his arms around Sam's body (between his front and back legs) and just lift him up that way. it doesnt appear to cause Sam any pain and its the easiest way for my bf to get a good grip so that he doesn't drop Sam. i cannot even pick up Sam anymore if i tried.. but i am a major weakling lol


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I cup my hands and lift Beau under his butt and lift. It seems alot easier on my back and arms. I put his feet on the bed or seat of the truck and then lift under him. I will be interested to hear what everyone else says.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have a suv and mine use the running boards and go right on the floor and then on to the seat.. other wise if Im boosting them i have them put there front paws up and then life there butts.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I use the same method as Pointgold but use my whole forearm for the boost. I also will pick Oakly up from time to time with one arm under his rump and the other in front of his forelegs just to have him used to it for when we go to the vets or when the bow of the boat gets to be too high for him to leap into.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

It took both me and hubby today to get Peanut in the car and in the house, she was and still is very wobbly on her legs. I had the back part and he had the front, let me tell you there heavy when dead weight. 
Me myself can't pick any of them up, I do help lift them into the truck, no problem.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

We do the same as PG, except for the ones who will jump right in, LOL. Toes up makes things much easier!


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

getting in to the car Bailey puts his front paws up and then waits for one of us to give him a boost up with his back legs, pretty much like everyone else. Getting out of the car he leans forward into my chest and I hold his front half and then have my other hand scoop up his back legs to completely hold him and put him on the ground. Hes freaking heavy, but its only for a second anyway. If I had to carry him a distance I wouldn't get very far!


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

I do the toes up thing too..cept I just pat the seat and say up! then I lift the butt part. Then I have to half carry them to get down. I put my arms around the chest, but thankfully down is much easier than up!


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

I do the toes up too, and then lift at the butt. I wouldn't want to hurt Sierra nor my back!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I can still carry Willow!


----------



## Strohm (Aug 13, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I also will pick Oakly up from time to time with one arm under his rump and the other in front of his forelegs...


This is what I do if I want to lift Fontana onto something. For getting onto the bed, I have her put her front paws up and then I lift her up by the back feet. I pull them straight up so that it is like she is standing on my hands. I figure that is the least amount of uncommon strain I can put on her.

Even though Fontana is perfectly capable, she doesn't seem to like to jump. She will jump if she is chasing after a ball or something, but she won't jump into the car or onto the bed. She crawls into the backseat of my car, one back leg at a time.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I've used both the butt lift if the dog can get his front feet on the back of the SUV, and I've also put my arms around him and lifted that way, making sure to lift with my legs. Left arm goes across his chest and around, right arm around the back legs to the other side. My dogs always preferred the butt lift, with one hand on the back of either leg.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I do the same thing as PG, but I've been known to take both arms outstretched, put one under the butt end and one under the area behind the front legs and lift! This happens when Shadow decides he's going to stand on the kitchen table. I don't want him jumping off, so...

Thankfully, he doesn't stand on the table much anymore.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

One arm around the rear haunches like they're gonna sit on your forearm while the other arm goes between their front legs and clasps the other hand. Relieves any stress or pressure on their ribs and their throat can't be cut off if they wiggle on you--although with Rusty I just call ACME crane and let them figure it out!!


----------



## Strohm (Aug 13, 2007)

By the way, I meant to ask how Fergus is doing?


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Strohm said:


> By the way, I meant to ask how Fergus is doing?


He's totally back to his old self, thank you for asking! He finished the last of his antibiotics yesterday. It was Albon, suspended in a custard flavored sticky liquid. He loved it and would start barking and leaping around when it was medicine time. Such a good boy! He's on my lap sleeping now. We go back for another shot next week for the roundworm and a fecal test two weeks after that for the bacteria and worms then he should have all of this behind him. Whew.


----------

